# Anyone have 1947 Dixie flyer pictures ?



## unit5alive (Jul 15, 2009)

Does anyone have any pictures of a 1947 Huffman,Dixie flyer 24" boys bike, color isn't important,I need the picture to get an idea on paint placement for the white on the fenders and the area behind the head badge, Craig.


----------

